# Rim seared tuna



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Ingredients:

3/4 to 1 inch thick tuna steaks
Garlic powder
Onion powder
Red chili pepper flakes
Salt
Pepper
Olive oil
Soy sauce
Wasabi

Coat the steaks in olive oil and give them a liberal dusting of the spices above. Pan sear them in an iron skillet for about 45 seconds per side. Slice into thin slices. Mix a small amount of wasabi into some soy sauce. Dip the slices into the soy sauce and enjoy. Very tasty! ��

I forgot to add if you let it sit in the freezer for about ten minutes after you remove it from the pan it makes for easy slicing.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Just dang!


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

You've got WAAAAY more patience that I do...I usually consume it right after I unwrap it. 

I ain't got no time to cook it!


----------

